# Knife shop in Barcelona?



## bieniek

From tomorrow I am on four days eating trip in Barcelona. 

Anyone knows of any interesting proper knife shops to visit?

Cheers


----------



## apicius9

I wouldn't let myself get distracted from eating in Barcelona, not even by knife stores, too much good food for only for days  That said, 8 years ago I didn't find any, but that doesn't mean anything, of course.

Stefan


----------



## Patatas Bravas

There are several but actually I don't how good. You can google search 'cuchilleria Barcelona' for examples. They are going to be small shops here and there, if you find any.

If possible. let us know what you can find and, oh, how about the restaurants and photos too?


----------



## cnochef

IMHO you're better off bringing back a paella pan, some cazuelas (Spanish oven to table cooking/serving vessels) in various sizes, small producer Cavas or Cuban cigars which are about as cheap as in Cuba. FYI there is a great cigar store right across the plaza from the Barcelona Cathedral.


----------



## franzb69

+1 to paella pans / carbon steel pans you can bring home

don't forget to bring home some good saffron while you're there


----------



## cnochef

+1 on bringing home saffron, I forgot about that!


----------



## apicius9

cnochef said:


> +1 on bringing home saffron, I forgot about that!



Good point. I usually also brought squid ink and a few cans of high grade tuna.

Stefan


----------



## bieniek

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, but I knew I should clarify a little more.

So I will be there with a group, we have all the meals booked already, and this as the schedule is out of my control. 
I will have one afternoon for shopping, pans are of no interest - I dont think Im cooler having any, other than that its just a rubbish I dont have space for. Cigars are OK but what would I do with it? :bigeek:
So either I can go to big shopping mall and walk like all the other lunatics who buy all the crap or I could see some steel.

All of the food stuffs I can get from my friend who works in a import company that also brings in bellota quality negras/hams from casalba. But also pickles and olives and frozen stuff if I wish


----------



## Patatas Bravas

From what I remember any cuchillerias would be scattered in no special area, and so if you search for them it is a good way to discover the city aside from Las Ramblas and Passeig de Gràcia where there are so many tourists. However, it is hard if you don't have much time (or energy). No, I think you were not serious about going to a shopping mall and I wouldn't spend my time there!


----------



## mikegriff

Hey, I went to Barcelona on summer. It is a maginificent city..

I found a very cool shop in 'Calle Aragon 303' close to Passeig the gracia. They had many differnt brands of knives.. international brands like global, kasumi, wusthof, henkels.. and other spanish brands like Arcos or 3 claveles. The spanish brands were very interesting and I tried one of 3 claveles 
The shop is known like 'Cuchilleria Barcelona'. There is also a webpage that you can visit to see what kind of stuff they have: http://www.cuchilleriabarcelona.com

I recommend everyone to visit this place, very nice workers too


----------

